

The FCC votes today on adopting Net Neutrality rules. - spidaman
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/10/net-neutrality.html

======
jaytee_clone
Link to my previous post for signing letters to the congress.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=895121>

------
aidenn0
I haven't looked at the net neutrality rules. Would they ban e.g. the business
model of espn360?

